# מי פנוייה לקרדיטים מסודרים ודנדשים?



## gitaast (19/12/12)

מי פנוייה לקרדיטים מסודרים ודנדשים? 
נהיה קצת בלאגן בשרשור הקודם, ומרחתי על גבי כמה ימים, אז קבלו הפעם שרשור מסודר וברור, לעבודה..


----------



## coffeetoffy (19/12/12)

אני


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

מי אנחנו? 
אני גיטה (26) והוא אלעד (31), הכרנו במסיבת דירה בבאר שבע. הדבר האחרון שדמיינתי שיצא מזה זו חתונה.. כשהכרנו אני הייתי ילדה, סטודנטית צעירה שהמלים להתמסד או חתונה היו רחוקות ממנה שנות אור. 
היה לנו ממש כיף ביחד אז נשארנו עוד ועוד, וככה התחיל להבנות שם משהו חזק ואמתי.. אחרי שנה וקצת הבנתי שאני אוהבת אותו ואחרי קצת פחות משנתיים עברנו לגור יחד.
אלעד מהנדס חשמל ואני סטודנטית לתואר שני ביחסים בינלאומיים ורכזת נוער. שנינו די ספונטניים וקלילים, ואנחנו מטיילים המון עם הגור היפה שלנו, רמבו (כבר לא כזה גור כשחושבים על זה..).


----------



## אביה המואביה (19/12/12)

אאאאאאאני!!!


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

ההצעה והטבעת 
ההצעה הייתה בדרך הכי מתאימה ובעמם היחידה שמתאימה לנו, כמובן, בטיול...
אני אשקר אם אגיד שלא ידעתי שמשהו קורה שם, אבל עדיין לא צפיתי בדיוק מתי ואיך והיה מאד מרגש.
יצאנו לטייל ברמת הגולן בנחל אל- על, יצאנו קצת מאוחר והייתי בלחץ שיחשיך. אלעד התעקש שנגיע למפל הלבן, ומאוחר יותר הבנתי למה.. כשהגענו למפל הלבן הוא נכנס למים עם הכלב ואני ישבתי מולם וצילמתי.. (משום מה חשבתי שיהיה לי קר אח"כ) הנוף היה מרהיב, מי שהיה במפל הלבן יודע.. אחרי שהם יצאו מהמים הוא לקח משהו מהתיק, ניגש אליי עם הטבעת היפה ושאל את מה ששואלים  כמובן שהייתי מובכת ושמחה והיה לי חיוך מפה לאוזן.. 
הטבעת ממש יפה ומתאים לי, קלאסית מזהב לבן, הוא קנה אותה עם אחותו והבחירה היא שלו..


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

הטבעת


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

תהליך התכנון והארגון 
טוב, אתחיל בכך שהתהליך היה קליל ונעים. לא הסתבכנו יותר מדי, והתכנון נמשך משהו כמו 5-4 חודשים, שמתוכם היינו חודש בתאילנד.. לקחנו את העניין בקלות ורוב הספקים זרמו ולא הקשו יותר מדי (פירוט בהמשך). ידענו בערך מה הכיוון ומה הסגנון ולא ראינו יותר מדי מקומות. בחרנו די מהר ב"טרה" קיסריה, על כך ארחיב בהמשך.
אני חושבת שאחד הדברים החשובים זה לזרום ולא ללכת עם הראש בקיר, לא צריך להלחם בכל העולם, באמת שרוב האנשים נחמדים ורוצים לתת שירות טוב..


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

הזמנות.. 
הדבר האחרון שהייתי מוכנה להשקיע בו זמן הן ההזמנות.. ידענו שאנחנו רוצים הזמנה קלילה ופשוטה, שאפשר להזמין באינטרנט בלי להסתבך יותר מדי. ובכל זאת, איכשהו מצאנו את עצמנו יושבים ומתלבטים ונוברים..
וזו ההזמנה שנבחרה:


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

צד שני


----------



## rona lee1 (25/12/12)

איזה יופי 
איפה עשיתם את זה? 
אני בדיוק מחפשת אתר שבו ניתן להזמין. 

ידוע לך אם יש באתר מישהו שבודק את העימוד אח"כ, לפני שמדפיסים?


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

מסיבת רווקות 
את מסיבת הרווקות אירגנו לי החברות בספא ממש מגניב בבית יהושוע, לא זוכרת בדיוק איך נקרא אבל המקום מהמם!! יפה ונעים, והמסאג'ים מעולים.
אז עשינו מסאג'ים, אכלנו אוכל מעולה שהבנות הביאו, שתינו לא מעט, וצחקנו בלי סוף.
היה ערב בנות מעולה!


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

ממני לבנות 
ועוד משהו קטן.. הכנתי לבנות צ'ייסרים ממני למזכרת.. הרעיון להכין משהו עלה מהפורום.


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

רבנות, מקווה, והדרכת כלות.. 
החלק הפחות נעים בכל הארגונים היה הסרבול של הוכחת היהדות. אני לא נולדתי בארץ אך הוריי ערכו חופה ויש להם כתובה, אבל זה לא הספיק. באמת שלא בא לי להרחיב, אבל זה היה מסורבל ולא נעים (כולל רעיון הזוי של הרב שבדק יהדות, שאולי אמא שלי בכלל מאומצת..), בקיצור, לא כיף.
הדרכת הכלות הייתה מהירה וקלילה, בלי חפירה מיותרת ובלי הרגשה של כפייה.
המקווה היה דווקא חוויה מיוחדת וטובה, אמא שלי נכנסה אתי לחדר של המקווה עצמו ושתינו התרגשנו. אחרי המקווה עשינו חגיגה קטנה בבית של הורי החתן, ואיכשהו אפילו צצה שם חינה.. (ממש בקטנה), שיתפתי פעולה אבל לא שמתי על הידיים


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

התארגנות- בבית של ההורים! 
היה ברור לי שאני לא הולכת להתארגן בסלון כלות, פשוט כי זה לא מתאים לי.. עלתה האפשרות להתארגן בסוויטה של המקום אבל מהר מאד ויתרתי, מתוך מחשבה שהבית של ההורים שלי זה מקום מוכר ומרווח, ושם יהיה לי נעים ונוח להתארגן עם אמא והאנשים שאני אוהבת. ההתארגנות הייתה כיפית, בלי לרוץ ולמהר. היום התחיל עם כוס תה ביד, חלוק וחיוך. כולם הגיעו אלינו, המלווה המקסימה שלי הגיעה בשלב האיפור והביאה אתה ארוחת בוקר מארומה, אחי החתיך צילם לאורך כל ההתארגנות, יותר מאוחר הגיעו האמא של החתן, אחותו וחברה של אחיו, הצלמים הגיעו לקראת סוף האיפור והאווירה הייתה נינוחה וכיפית. 
ממליצה בחום להתארגן במקום מוכר, נוח ובעיקר מרווח..


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

איפור ושיער!! 
שיער- אבי לויסטון מחיפה, הגעתי אליו מתמונות בפייסבוק של מישהי מהצבא שלי שהתחתנה, ממש אהבתי את התסרוקת וזכרתי אותה.. כשהתחלתי לחפש ישר שאלתי עליו וקיבלתי את הפרטים. 
הנסיון היה חינם והמחיר היה 800 שקל כולל הגעה מחיפה לחדרה. השיער נראה מעולה גם כשהחתונה נגמרה, ויש מצב שגם אם הייתי הולכת לישון עם זה זה היה שורד  היו לי איזה 1000 סיכות בשיער, אבל חשוב לציין שהיה טבעי ולא עשוי מדי, וכמעט בלי ספריי וכאלה..

איפור- מריאנה קלינר המהממת. לקחתי החלטה ריסקית וביקשתי מחברה מהלימודים שהיא מאפרת, שתאפר אותי בחתונה.. קצת חששתי כי ידעתי שלא יהיה נעים לבטל, ואמא שלי כפי שסיפרתי פה כבר ערערה קצת את הבטחון בעניין הזה לאורך כל הדרך.. עשינו נסיון שהיה יפה אבל לא הרגשתי מספיק אני.. ובכל זאת הרגעתי את עצמי וידעתי שיהיה בסדר.
התוצאה הייתה מעולה בעייני! היא איפרה אותי עדין ויפה, בדיוק בצורה שהכי מתאימה לי ולאופי שלי. חוץ מזה היה נעים לבלות את הבוקר עם חברה מהלימודים במקום מישהו זר.. היא גם איפרה את אמא שלי ואת המלווה בצורה מושלמת. האיפור של כולנו החזיק כל הלילה וקטפנו אין ספור מחמאות. אני יכולה לומר שהאיפור זה אחד הדברים שאני יותר מרוצה מהם..


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

השיער מאחור


----------



## תפו ופוזה (21/12/12)

פשוט נהדר.


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

שמלה!!! 
אוקיי, מכירות את מה שאומרים, שהשמלה הראשונה שמודדים היא זו שקונים בסוף?? אז אצלי זה ממש לא היה ככה..
מדדתי די הרבה, והיה לי קשה לבחור, כי באמת יש כל כך הרבה שמלות כלה יפות.. מצד שני היה לי ממש חשוב לא להוציא סכומים מאד גבוהים על שמלה, אמנם לא היה לי אומץ לקנות שמלה מאיביי ב1000 שקל, אבל ידעתי שאוכל למצוא שמלה במחיר מעט פחות מטורף. חייבת לומר שאהבתי מאד מס' מקומות שאת שמותיהם אזכיר בהמשך.
את השמלה שלי תפרתי אצל מירית מרלי בדיזינגוף, היום היא יושבת ביפו.. מירית מקסימה, נעימה, וקלילה. התופרת שלה, לאה, אישה מדהימה ומקצועית. יש לי רק מלים טובות לומר עליהן. בחרתי שמלה יפה מאד, אבל לא הייתי שלמה אתה לגמרי ודי בלבלתי לעצמי את השכל.. בקיצור, עשיתי למירית הרבה כאב ראש.
עד הרגע האחרון היו לי חששות, הקאפים לא הסתדרו בהתחלה, וכו'..
מירית הרגיעה אותי לאורך כל הדרך והבטיחה שלא אצא עם שמלה שלא אהיה מרוצה ממנה.. בתחילת התהליך אפילו הכנו יחד לנחלת בנימין לבחור תחרה. בסוף הלכתי על התחרה של הדוגמה המקורית. התבססתי על שמלה שראיתי אצל מירית אבל שינינו המון דברים.
המדידה האחרונה הייתה כיפית והתוצאה בסוף המדידה הייתה מושלמת. יצאתי עם שמלה שישבה ב-ו-ל.

הבעייה היחידה הייתה שלקחתי את השמלה כמעט שבועיים לפני החתונה, בהם רזיתי קצת וכשלבשתי את השמלה ביום החתונה ראיתי שהיא טיפה רופפת.. בכל מקרה קיבלתי עליה המון מחמאות והרגשתי אתה מאד בנוח. השמלה כולה מתחרה ויש חצאית שיפון שלבשתי רק בחופה..
ממליצה על מירית בחום ומי שתרצה פרטים מוזמנת לפנות אליי.


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

עם החצאית


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

עוד אחת


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

תכשיטים ואקססוריז 
את העגילים והשרשרת קניתי בגראס עם אמא שלי, חיפשתי משהו ממש עדין כי גם ככה השמלה מתחרה, את הצמיד קנתה לי אמא של אלעד (אני בחרתי) וקיבלתי אותו אחרי המקווה.. ואת התכשיט לשיער נתנה לי חברה. מקווה שאמצא תמונה שרואים בה את התכשיטים..


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

נעליים 
את הנעליים קניתי ב "אור הכלה" בדיזינגוף והן היו נוחות מאד. נשארתי איתן כמעט עד סוף החתונה למרות שהיו לי נעליים להחלפה, והחלפתי רק ממש ממש בסוף.


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

ביגוד החתן 
אוקיי, זה היה בערך הדבר הכי קל בחתונה. בהתחלה דיברתי על חליפה והוא התלבט, אמרתי שלא ממש משנה לי.
נכנסנו לפולגט עם ההורים שלו, הייתה מוכרת רוסיה תותחית, הוא מדד חליפה, בחרנו עניבה, היה מושלם למעט תיקונים קטנים, קנינו, ואחרי שבוע באנו לאסוף.
קנינו את החליפה הראשונה והיחידה שהוא מדד!
והנה התוצר הסופי :


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

זר כלה וקישוט לרכב 
את הקישוט לרכב אלעד עשה באיזו חנות פרחים בחדרה, פרחי שלומי נדמה לי. את הזר הכינה לי האמא של המלווה חלקית מפרחים שאבא שלי קנה וחלקית מוורדים לבנים שהוסיפה כי הכלניות שרציתי נבלו.. אח"כ דודה שלי הכינה לי עוד זר בסגנון שרציתי, אז היו לי שני זרים


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

הקישוט לרכב.. 
סגרנו בינינו מראש על משהו סולידי וסמלי, בלי יותר מדי קשקושים..


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

צלם!!! 
צלם זה אחד הדברים שהיו לנו מאד חשובים והיינו מוכנים להשקיע בו לא מעט. הייתה לנו התלבטות קשה בין שניים, ובסוף בחרנו ב"כתום" מחיפה, הצלם שלנו היה גל והכל היה קליל כיפי וזורם. התמונות יצאו מעולות ואנחנו מאד מרוצים.
חשוב לי להגיד שהצלם השני שרצינו זה מיקאל כהן המוכשר שצילם את חברם שלנו, והוא מעולה!! אני ממליצה עליו באמת בחום והסיבה שלא סגרנו איתו היא שהיה לנו קצת יקר ואהבנו מאד גם את כתום, אז הלכנו עליהם..


----------



## gitaast (3/1/13)

עוד


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

מקום- טרה קיסריה, עוד בחירה מצויינת 
גם כאן לא חשבנו יותר מדי. ראינו 4 מקומות, כולם באותו סגנון של גן עם אולם שקוף מזכוכית. ההתלבטות הסופית הייתה בין הכוכב בשדות ים, שם אלעד עבד הרבה זמן לבין הטרה. הכוכב מקום מקסים ויפה, אבל משהו באנרגיות של הטרה משך אותי, בייחוד לאור העובדה שהתחתנו בחורף ולא יכלנו לנצל את היתרון הגדול ביותר של הכוכה: הים.
כל ההתנהלות מול צוות הטרה הייתה נעימה ופשוטה יחסית, המחיר שקיבלנו היה סביר יחסית למקום, והמנהל האירוע דדי היה מקצועי ברמות אחרות.. האירוע זרם ומנהלי האירוע ניהלו הכל ללא דופי, המקום נראה מעולה, האוכל היה טעים, המעצב עשה עבודה נהדרת, ובאמת שקיבלנו אין ספור פידבקים חיוביים מאד על המקום וההתנהלות.


----------



## ronitvas (19/12/12)

אוהבת את שילוב הצבעים והעיצוב!


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

עיצוב 
בהתחלה תיכננו להסתפק בעיצוב הבסיסי ונפגשנו עם המעצב רק לשמוע, לאחר הפגישה אתו החלטנו שנשפר קצת. זאב, המעצב של הטרה הוא אדם כשרוני ונעים, לאחר שאמרנו לו שההצעה הראשונית קצת יקרה לנו בשלב זה, הוא ביקש שניתן לו תקציב והוא יציע לנו מה אפשר לעשות במסגרת התקציב הזה. הוא עשה עבודה נהדרת בתקציב צנוע יחסית וההתנהלות מולו הייתה פשוטה ונעימה.


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

טקס ורב 
אנחנו בחרנו בטקס מסורתי, כלומר חתונה דרך הרבנות. היה לנו חשוב שיהיה רב קליל שנתחבר אליו, ולכן לקחנו את הרב שכבר חיתן את אחותו של אלעד בעבר, הרב וייס מכפר הראה.
למרות שהיה קריר החופה הייתה בחוץ, לא בדיוק כיוונו לזה אבל זרמנו. היה כל כך יפה שהיה פספוס להכניס פנימה.. האחיינים החמודים של אלעד פיזרו עלי כותרת על השביל,  ידענו מראש שאנחנו רוצים חופה מסורתית, וחברים טובים החזיקו את החופה. היות שהתחתנו בחנוכה, טקס החופה החל בהדלקת נרות ויחד עם זאת היה די מהיר (אך מרגש). האחים שלנו וסבא וסבתא שלי עמדו איתנו מתחת לחופה, והיה טיפה צפוף אבל חמים..


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

שירי כניסה ויציאה 
שיר היה הדבר הראשון שהתחלנו לחשוב עליו, והדבר שהחלפנו הכי הרבה פעמים.. ובסוף חזרנו לראשון שנבחר 
שיר הכניסה לחופה שלנו היה "מי תרצי שאהיה" של גידי גוב (אחרי שהחלפנו לברית עולם, ואז לנהדרת עכשיו, ואז חזרנו..)
שיר שבירת הכוס היה שילוב של "i feel good" שהתמזג ל "im so excited", היה מקפיץ ושמח.


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

הדיג'י: אביב דורון המדהים!!! 
אביב היה מרכיב מנצח בחתונה הזו. שמענו אותו בחתונה של חברים, זכרנו, נפגשנו, והתלהבנו ממנו מהרגע הראשון שנפגשנו אתו. הוא היה כ"כ נעים וקשוב לאורך כל הדרך, הפגישות אתו היה מקצועיות והוא לגמרי התאים את עצמו והגיע עד אלינו. המוסיקה בחתונה הייתה פשוט מעולה, אביב יודע לחוש את הקהל ומשמיע בדיוק מה שצריך באותו רגע, החזקנו חתונת חורף עד שעות מאוחרות עם רחבה מלאה וקופצנית. עדיין לא מפסיקים לשאול אותנו עליו, ובמהלך האירוע עצמו לקחו ממנו יותר מחמישה כרטיסי ביקור..
אם הייתי צריכה לבחור ספק אחד להמליץ עליו זה היה אביב.. אבל מזל שלא צריך לבחור


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

נגנים בקבלת פנים.. 
אוקיי.. נתחיל בזה שאנחנו לא רצינו נגנים, אמא שלי ממש ממש רצתה והייתה מוכנה לשלם בעצמה והפעילה לחץ מתון.. היא אמרה שהיא לא רוצה ללחוץ אבל לא ויתרה.. אני חייבת לומר שבהתחלה זה די עצבן ועשה אנטי.. 
אבל בשלב כלשהו דיברנו עם אמא של אלעד והבנו שזה באמת כ"כ חשוב להורים שלי, ולנו זה לא ממש עקרוני שלא יהיו נגנים, אז החלטנו לוותר לה בעניין הזה ולתת לה להביא את הנגנים שלה.
חשוב לי לציין שלאורך כל הדרך ההורים לא הציקו ולא לחצו..
באירוע הנגנים השתלבו מעולה, הם היו מאד מקצועיים ומרשימים ואנשים התלהבו ואפילו ביקשו מההורים שלי פרטים עליהם. בסופו של דבר זה הוסיף לאירוע והיה אלגנטי ומיוחד.


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

קשקושים לרחבה 
את השטויות לרחבה קנינו לפי ההמלצות פה בכפר גלעדי, קנינו המון שטויות ויצא לנו בפחות מ300 שקל. הרחבה הייתה שמחה וצבעונית וזה הוסיף הרבה. קנינו גם בלוני אורז גדולים ואנשים שיחקו איתם תוך כדי הריקודים, שלא לדבר על הילדים שאספו את הבלונים בשמחה.
אני ממליצה בחום להשקיע כמה מאות בודדות על השטויות האלה אחרי כל הכסף שאנחנו מוציאים על החתונה, כי זה צובע את הרחבה ועושה שמח..


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

תשתו משהו..


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

תשל"כ


----------



## yael rosen (19/12/12)

עוצרת נשימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
איזו תמונה!
איזו כלה!

מ-ד-ה-י-מ-ה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

תודה 
איזה כיף לי


----------



## yael rosen (19/12/12)

וידוי קטן 
פתחתי את התמונה עוד כמה פעמים - את יפייפיה!!!!!! ממש.


----------



## Guronet (20/12/12)

מהממת!


----------



## gitaast (20/12/12)

תודה.. 
חייבת לומר שזה ממש מוזר לי להסתכל על התמונה הזו..


----------



## gitaast (19/12/12)

ואחרונה.. הטבעות 
מקווה שתהנו מהקרדיטים


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (21/12/12)

איזה קרדיטים כיפיים! 
המון מזל טוב, התמונות נראות כל כך שמחות! =]

ממש נהניתי לקרוא


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/12/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
אתם נראים זוג מקסים ואת יפיפיה! 
ממש נהניתי לקרוא, נראה שהיה לכם אירוע מקסים! 

המון המון מזל טוב והמשך חיים מאושרים!


----------



## gitaast (23/12/12)

תודה  
את יכולה להסביר לי איך לשים את הקרדיטים בקישור בחתימה שלי?


----------



## חובבת חוק (19/12/12)

התמונות מהממות 
את יפיפייה, בנוגע לאיפור והשיער - קבלי ביג לייק !
המקם נראה מדהים ביופיו ונראה שנהנתם מכל רגע !

אתם זוג מקסים שיהיה לכם המון מזל טוב.


----------



## gitaast (20/12/12)

איזה תגובה כיפית 
תודה!! מקווה שהקרדיטים גם יתרמו קצת..


----------



## lanit (20/12/12)

מזל טוב! קרדיטים מהממים! 
וסחטיין על מהירות ההעלאה שלהם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




מאחלת לכם המון אושר זוגי, כיף ותקשורת טובה.
מזל טוב!


----------



## gitaast (20/12/12)

תודה 
זה היה מהיר כי כבר התחלתי לפני כמה ימים בשרשור אחר אז חלק רק העתקתי


----------



## The Blue Fairy (20/12/12)

מזל טוב מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אתם נראים נהדר ונראה שהיה ממש שמח וכיפי  כיף לקרוא ולראות


----------



## gitaast (20/12/12)

תודה!! 
היה באמת ממש שמח.. לאן נעלמו הקרדיטים שלך?


----------



## The Blue Fairy (20/12/12)

העליתי מזמן


----------



## gitaast (20/12/12)

ראיתי, אבל אין לינק? 
בד"כ יש לינק כזה בחתימה מתחת להודעות


----------



## Bobbachka (20/12/12)

מזל טוב!!! 
מאחלת שהחתונה המקסימה שלכם תהיה התחלה לחיי זוגיות מקסימות לא פחות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (21/12/12)

מזל טוב. רק אהבה ושמחה.


----------



## gitaast (21/12/12)

תודה מתי הקרדיטים שלך? 
אחרי כל ההתרגשות ממש מסקרן


----------



## תפו ופוזה (21/12/12)

אבל אין לי תמונות מקצועיות זה בסדר? 
רק קצת חובבני מפלאפונים
את ההזמנה אולי אפילו אין לי על קובץ כי היא היתה על בד. הבת שלי עצבה לוגו לחתונה.
הזמנה על בד.
ו5000 הזמנות הוטבעו בבדים שונים זה מזה.
כל הזמנה בצבע בד אחר  אשאל את הבת אם יש לה קובץ כל שהו.

היות שאני האמא אני בקיאה ברוב אבל לא בקטן שבפרטים
אשמח מאוד לתת קרדיטים. רונית תנחה אותי או שאציץ אצל מי שקדם לי.


----------



## תפו ופוזה (21/12/12)




----------



## gitaast (3/1/13)

הבר... 
למרות שהקרדיטים נכתבו לפני שבועיים יש משהו שאני חייבת להוסיף...
הדבר היחיד שאני קצת פחות מרוצה ממנו בחתונה הוא הבר. ההתנהלות שלהם מולנו לא הייתה גמישה, נתחיל בדמי מזיגה שהיו כתובים בחוזה בשווי 1000 ש"ח אם מביאים בקבוקים מבחוץ.. ניסינו לפתור איכשהו את העניין ע"י כך שנשדרג חלק דרכם וכך נביא בקבוקים אבל היה די קשה להגיע להסכמה.. בסוף לקחנו מהם חבילת רד בול ללא הגבלה שעלתה לנו 700 שקל וככה יכלנו להביא בקבוקים משלנו.. וואן גוך, קאווה וכו...
חייבת לציין שבגדול הבר טוב, המגוון יפה והאלכוהול תוצרת חוץ. מה שהפריע לנו היה יותר חוסר הגמישות..
הבנו גם מאחותו של החתן שהברמנים היו טיפה יבשים.. למעט ברמנית אחת חמודה.. אבל חברים אחרים אמרו שהיו בסדר, כך שהדעות חלוקות.

חוץ מהבר באמת כל מה שקשור למקום היה מצוין, אולי היו תקלות קטנות (כמו פיקשושים בהושבה), אבל אנחנו לא הרגשנו אותם כי מנהל האירוע דדי תקתק הכל בלי לחשוב פעמיים...

חברים, שימו לב שאין לכם דמי מזיגה בחוזה, חבל לזרוק כסף סתם!


----------

